# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  بدبخت شدم

## Dentist_jane

بچه ها گوشی من ویروسی شد و یه سری فایل ها به صورت خود به خود از گوشیم حذف شدن که فایل ثبت نام کنکور هم از اونا بود قبلا هم اس ام اس های سنجش رو پاک کرده بودم
رفتم سایت سنجش تا درخواست بدم شماره ثبت نام اینامو بفرستن واسم که اونم دیدم بسته شده و آخرین وقتش 29 اسفند 98 بوده
الان من چه خاکی به سرم بریزم؟؟ :Y (395):  :Y (395):

----------


## MehranWilson

ورود به سیستم پاسخگویی رو بزن اونجا سوالت رو مطرح کن

----------


## Dentist_jane

> ورود به سیستم پاسخگویی رو بزن اونجا سوالت رو مطرح کن


اونجا موضوع دریافت شماره داوطلبی اینا نیست
هرچند منم تو موضوع مشکل در ثبت نام پیامم رو گذاشتم
سال های قبل فرصتی میدادن به داوطلبا واسه دریافت دوباره شماره داوطلبی اینا؟؟

----------


## Mr_ES

عزیزم ناراحت نباش چند روز مونده به ویرایش و دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه ،خود سازمان سنجش دوباره بخش دریافت شماره داوطلبی رو فعال میکنه

----------


## Dentist_jane

> عزیزم ناراحت نباش چند روز مونده به ویرایش و دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه ،خود سازمان سنجش دوباره بخش دریافت شماره داوطلبی رو فعال میکنه


اوووفففف خدارو شکر
مرسی واقعا :Y (518):

----------


## farzaddd

تو پاسخگویی بگو مشکلتو کد ملی بدی اونجا شماره داوطلبیتو قطعا میده

----------


## mehrzad.ch

شماره ملی رو داشته باشید براحتی میتونید بگیرید نگران نباشید

----------


## nafas.n

گوشی تو اگه ریکاوری کنی فایلات برمیگردن :Yahoo (52):

----------


## Dentist_jane

> گوشی تو اگه ریکاوری کنی فایلات برمیگردن


قبلا قسمت نگه داشتن فایل ها واسه ریکاوری رو لاک کرده بودم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> بچه ها گوشی من ویروسی شد و یه سری فایل ها به صورت خود به خود از گوشیم حذف شدن که فایل ثبت نام کنکور هم از اونا بود قبلا هم اس ام اس های سنجش رو پاک کرده بودم
> رفتم سایت سنجش تا درخواست بدم شماره ثبت نام اینامو بفرستن واسم که اونم دیدم بسته شده و آخرین وقتش 29 اسفند 98 بوده
> الان من چه خاکی به سرم بریزم؟؟


همچین نوشتی بدبخت شدم که با خودم گفتم چی شده  :Yahoo (21): 
برو سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش، کد ملی و کد دانش آموزی و نام و نام خانوادگیت رو براشون بنویس بگو اطلاعات ثبت نامی کنکورم رو میخوام اونا هم بهت میدن، تمام

*پ.ن :* عنوان مناسب برای تاپیک هاتون انتخاب کنید! مرسی اه!

----------


## Aryan-

> بچه ها گوشی من ویروسی شد و یه سری فایل ها به صورت خود به خود از گوشیم حذف شدن که فایل ثبت نام کنکور هم از اونا بود قبلا هم اس ام اس های سنجش رو پاک کرده بودم
> رفتم سایت سنجش تا درخواست بدم شماره ثبت نام اینامو بفرستن واسم که اونم دیدم بسته شده و آخرین وقتش 29 اسفند 98 بوده
> الان من چه خاکی به سرم بریزم؟؟


سلام دوست گرامی

نگران نباشید از سیستم پاسخگویی استفاده کنید. اطلاعات اولیه مثل کد ملی و نام و ... اعلام کنید. فقط پیامتون کوتاه باشه که ظرف چند ساعت بهتون پاسخ بدن.

مثلا*** با سلام - متاسفانه شماره های ثبت نامی و پیگیری را گم کردم و هیچگونه دسترسی ندارم. کد ملی و نام و .... هست. لطفا در اسرع وقت در اختیارم قرار دهید یا راهی برای بازیابی معرفی کنید. متشکرم و منتظر پاسخ شما هستم.****

ضمنا اس ام اس ها قابل بازیابی هست از طرف اپراتورتون ولی تا حالا نشده بچه های خود من چنین مشکلی براشون دردسر ساز بشه. همیشه سازمان سنجش ظرف نهایتا 3 روز پاسخ داده و همکاری های لازم رو انجام داده. باز هم اگر مشکلی بود بفرمایید.

----------


## Dentist_jane

> همچین نوشتی بدبخت شدم که با خودم گفتم چی شده 
> برو سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش، کد ملی و کد دانش آموزی و نام و نام خانوادگیت رو براشون بنویس بگو اطلاعات ثبت نامی کنکورم رو میخوام اونا هم بهت میدن، تمام
> 
> *پ.ن :* عنوان مناسب برای تاپیک هاتون انتخاب کنید! مرسی اه!


مرسی :Yahoo (4): 
باید یه جوری میکشوندمتون اینجا دیگه!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dentist_jane

> سلام دوست گرامی
> 
> نگران نباشید از سیستم پاسخگویی استفاده کنید. اطلاعات اولیه مثل کد ملی و نام و ... اعلام کنید. فقط پیامتون کوتاه باشه که ظرف چند ساعت بهتون پاسخ بدن.
> 
> مثلا*** با سلام - متاسفانه شماره های ثبت نامی و پیگیری را گم کردم و هیچگونه دسترسی ندارم. کد ملی و نام و .... هست. لطفا در اسرع وقت در اختیارم قرار دهید یا راهی برای بازیابی معرفی کنید. متشکرم و منتظر پاسخ شما هستم.****
> 
> ضمنا اس ام اس ها قابل بازیابی هست از طرف اپراتورتون ولی تا حالا نشده بچه های خود من چنین مشکلی براشون دردسر ساز بشه. همیشه سازمان سنجش ظرف نهایتا 3 روز پاسخ داده و همکاری های لازم رو انجام داده. باز هم اگر مشکلی بود بفرمایید.


راستش همین کارو کردم ولی فقط کد ملی رو فرستادم 
هنوز جوابی نیومده واسش :Yahoo (2):

----------


## saj8jad

> مرسی
> باید یه جوری میکشوندمتون اینجا دیگه!!


این مدل ترفندها گاها نتیجه عکس داره! 
حداقل برای من یکی اینطوره! 
ظاهرا قسر در رفتی!
 :Yahoo (4):

----------

